
Boom! SpaceX nails a rocket landing - housedonuts
http://bgr.com/2015/12/21/boom-spacex-finally-nails-a-rocket-landing/
======
pavornyoh
On the front page -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865)

